
Online Advertising - The new Dot Com bubble is here! - fastbmk_com
https://thecorrespondent.com/100/the-new-dot-com-bubble-is-here-its-called-online-advertising
======
MarkMc
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21465873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21465873)

------
cma
>In 2018 $273bn was spent on digital ads globally.

$39 in online advertising per year per human on earth doesn't seem too
unreasonable as a figure.

